# Odd behaviour, steps on cat or other dog on purpose



## Maddy Sperling (May 29, 2016)

*DC area goldens!*

Tobykatt sees Emma as a predator he's trying outsmart. Cats' ancestors needed to survive despite being prey and predator. As prey they're pretty arrogant though. That's why Tobycatt messes with Emma and Billy like this. 
On a related note, my snowy interacts with one of my friends kittens once a week and never moves. She just stares instead while the kitten tries to play with her. 
She has had major social anxiety after being attacked (no injury). She doesn't have a mean bone in her body but she is much more comfortable around other goldens. She spent her first year and a half at a puppy mill until she was rescued then lived exclusively other goldens. 
We live in chevy chase and walk in rock creek park where snowy loves to swim. 
Let me know if you walk there!


----------



## dianev00 (Jul 20, 2017)

My last golden, Andy, accidentally stepped on my cat, Bo. Once Andy was so excited that he backed up and planted his back paw right in the middle of Bo's stomach. Now, my cat is a flame point Siamese. He is the most laid back cat I've ever owned and he loved my Andy. Wouldn't raise a claw to him or us. But when that goofball stepped on him, that cat screeched at the top of his lungs. 

Bo also used to have this game he played with Andy where he would hide behind a chair in the living room and he'd shoot out at Andy, pounce him, then run and hide behind another chair or hide somewhere in another room. Andy would chase Bo and bark at him (tail wagging of course) and play bow. Then when Andy wasn't looking, Bo would shoot out and that crazy dog would run after him. Those two would play for hours.


----------

